# Seen on FACEBOOK



## mycrofft (Dec 3, 2012)

On the behalf of my fellow prehospital EMS workers and CPR instructors, let me say that ain't necessarily so!h34r:


----------



## chillybreeze (Dec 3, 2012)

I need a "like" button here!!


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Prudy (Dec 10, 2012)

I found on facebook, no idea where it is from :beerchug:


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 10, 2012)

Personally, I prefer this to the beerbulance.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 28, 2012)

This image was shared to my wall from a relative. Thought I would share it here.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## mycrofft (Dec 28, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> This image was shared to my wall from a relative. Thought I would share it here.



Here's their drunken brother:


----------



## CalS (Dec 31, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> This image was shared to my wall from a relative. Thought I would share it here.



LOL I saw this one earlier on FB too. It was on one of the more popular ems pages. Good stuff. :lol:


----------

